

Can We Please Stop Fighting the Native vs. Web App Wars? - tomh-
http://readwrite.com/2015/02/27/native-vs-web-apps-ceasefire

======
unknownian
Unbelievable that the author claims that Gruber is wrong about accessibility
without offering any evidence.

------
thekodols
k

